# turface



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

So now I have this lifetime supply of turface having bought a 50 lb bag to start using in my adult tanks. I was looking for a few other uses. I was wondering if anybody is using it alone as a substrate for your grow out containers for 1-2 month old froglets. 

I like to keep my grow out containers pretty moist. If the turface is constantly wet does it break down and turn to mud? Or does it stay moist and stays together?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I use it sometimes a substrate for substrate in tad cups. I also use it as a substrate when I make ponds. Even use it in fish tanks. It won't soften up.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I plant all my bromeliads in it too. Free draining and aesthetically more pleasing than soil


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Good stuff. I use it under my calcium bearing clay substrate. I use it in a few vivs as the sole substrate.
It is fired and does not soften with water.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Try using some of it for springtail culture. If it supports microfauna in viv, why not a culture


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

OK, thanks guys. I'm going to set up my next few froglet containers with it.

I like the idea of trying it as a substrate for bug cultures as well.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have used it in spring cultures and froglet containers.

I haven't decided if I like it for springtails yet because if you miss a feeding or two your culture takes a pretty big hit. With my other cultures I use cocofiber/husk, crushed leaves, bark, etc etc and the cultures don't seem to boom and bust as much based on my feeding frequency.

It is great in froglet containers though. I put about an inch in the bottom and get it going as a spring culture ahead of time and then just toss some leaf litter and cuttings in. 

Also, as was mentioned it works really well to plant bromeliads.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

A single 50 lb. bag is a lifetime supply? You must just have one vivarium.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

skylsdale said:


> A single 50 lb. bag is a lifetime supply? You must just have one vivarium.


No, I have several.

Maybe I'm just old and don't have much longer to go


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I use it in all of my froglet containers, micro fauna does extremely well on it, and froglets seem to do fine on it. Very cheap, easy to dump and sterilize tanks, doesnt stick to food for the froglets, I dont see any negatives to using it.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I will say one negative/danger is frogs consuming it. I have noticed it in the scat of several frogs before, and it's possible that at some point it could cause an intestinal block...but I have yet to have any deaths that I would attribute to it. However, it also depends on what grain size you're using: most of my tanks are the larger grain size, but the newer bag I picked up is much smaller and most likely easier to pass.

Gary, once you have a bag of it, you will find all sorts of uses for it. Like Jeremy H said: tadpole tubs, froglet tanks, aquariums (although some have reported a strange 'oil slick' forming on their water from the grey form), a texturing element for your scrambled eggs...


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

In aquariums it can leave an almost sort of rust stain at the substrate layer for some reason. Other than that, I used to use it all the time in planted tanks and had some amazing displays with it.

Should also say my froglet containers I use it in have a TON of leaves in them and live plants that the roots are all over the place.


----------

